# Granizo em Maio



## iceworld (17 Mai 2008 às 09:55)

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/homepage


----------



## Weatherman (17 Mai 2008 às 11:46)

A queda de granizo em maio é uma situação prefeitamente normal, agora a quantidade é que eu acho que já não normal.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2008 às 12:50)

Weatherman disse:


> A queda de granizo em maio é uma situação prefeitamente normal, agora a quantidade é que eu acho que já não normal.



Sim, até em Julho e Agosto cai granizo.
O espectacular deste fenómeno, foi mesmo a quantidade.
E surpreende-me que apenas tenham havido 300 pedidos de ajuda aos bombeiros. Algo me diz que uma queda de granizo como aquela, mas em Lisboa, iria provocar 10 vezes mais pedidos aos bombeiros


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2008 às 12:52)

A notícia refere que se trata de um fenómeno estranho nesta altura do ano. Um fenómeno destes é raro em qualquer altura do ano, mas até é capaz de ser mesmo esta a altura do ano com maior probabilidade de tal ocorrer. 

Toulouse Blagnac, Haute-Garonne(31), 151m - [1961-1990]




Meses com maior número de dias de trovoada: Maio a Agosto

Meses com maior número de dias de granizo: Março, Abril e Maio


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2008 às 12:56)

Weatherman disse:


> A queda de granizo em maio é uma situação prefeitamente normal, agora a quantidade é que eu acho que já não normal.



Nós em Abril do ano passado tivemos situações parecidas, próximo de Mem Martins/Sintra e depois em Oliveira de Frades. Também me recordo de ver em Espanha. E mais impressionante que todos estes foi o que se passou em Bogotá-Colômbia em Novembro passado. Desconheço se este tipo de eventos ultimamente são realmente mais frequentes ou se hoje em dia o registo e a informação sobre eles circula melhor do que no passado.


----------



## Minho (17 Mai 2008 às 14:49)

Sem dúvida que nos meses mais quentes é quanto podemos ter granizo em maior quantidade e tamanho. Quanto mais quente estiver a superfície maiores são os fluxos ascendentes logo mais tempo e mais vezes as pedras de granizo se mantêm, sobem e descem, aumentando de tamanho, até vencerem a gravidade. De memória as granizadas mais violentas, cá em Melgaço, foram uma em Maio de 1997 e outra em Agosto de 1988, salvo erro.


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2008 às 15:41)

Aproveito para deixar aqui um video que vi há dias, não foi de Maio mas finais de Abril nos EUA. Reparem no barulho ensurdecedor do granizo no carro e no tamanho de algumas pedras, tão grandes que chegam a saltar várias vezes como bolas no chão.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8-ClsopLYc&eurl"]YouTube - April 24, 2008, Osborne Kansas Supercell and Hail[/ame]





(c) www.extremeinstability.com


Já agora leiam a história desta "caçada" no ExtremeInstability que a maioria de vocês conhece, para quem não conhece, é um dos melhores fotografos de tempestades do mundo, as fotografias são excelentes mas também os textos que as acompanham pois vai contando as suas aventuras.

http://www.extremeinstability.com/08-4-24.htm


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2008 às 16:21)

O vídeo é impressionante, um autêntico bombardeamento.


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2008 às 17:37)

Dan disse:


> O vídeo é impressionante, um autêntico bombardeamento.



Sem duvida 
Granizo deste tamanho é muito destrutivo e perigoso


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2008 às 13:18)

Minho disse:


> Sem dúvida que nos meses mais quentes é quanto podemos ter granizo em maior quantidade e tamanho. Quanto mais quente estiver a superfície maiores são os fluxos ascendentes logo mais tempo e mais vezes as pedras de granizo se mantêm, sobem e descem, aumentando de tamanho, até vencerem a gravidade. De memória as granizadas mais violentas, cá em Melgaço, foram uma em Maio de 1997 e outra em Agosto de 1988, salvo erro.



Estatísticas sobre granizo não consegui encontrar mas sabendo-se que granizo extremo está relacionado com fenómenos convectivos extremos, talvez não seja muito errado por exemplo olhar para a climatologia de tornados nos EUA e ver que lá efectivamente é o mês de Maio (seguido de Junho)  o mês mais activo no que toca a Tornados, e provavelmente também o deve ser relativamente a granizo extremo. 





NOAA U.S. Tornado Climatology


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2008 às 17:59)

Granizo até cae em zonas bem tropicais.
Já vi queda de granizo num dia com 36 graus.


----------



## rozzo (19 Mai 2008 às 18:18)

ja vi algures que a estaçao com maior media de numero de dias de granizo por ano no mundo era num pais equatorial, nao me lembro se camaroes, nigeria.. isso nao sei, mas era ai, e um numero impressionante.. vou investigar..

e claro que a estaçao quente é mais propicia a granizo SEVERO. ponho em grande o severo pq claro , no inverno ha mais chances de dias de granizo, mas granizo nao severo, associado ao frio é claro


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2008 às 18:56)

Encontrei referência a esta localidade: Keriche no Quénia com um valor médio de 132 dias de granizo por ano.


----------



## rozzo (19 Mai 2008 às 19:05)

Dan disse:


> Encontrei referência a esta localidade: Keriche no Quénia com um valor médio de 132 dias de granizo por ano.




deve ser isso mesmo, procurei mas nao tava a encontrar! 
obrigado! 

realmente um valor brutal! 
basicamente, em media, "dia sim dia nao" cai granizo nessa terra!


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2008 às 20:41)

Dan disse:


> Encontrei referência a esta localidade: Keriche no Quénia com um valor médio de 132 dias de granizo por ano.




Que brutalidade!

Encontrei essa referência aqui nos históricos do fórum:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/30875-post11.html


----------

